# 2017 Chevy Cruze hood release latch cables broke



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ShannonEvans said:


> Can someone please help. My 2017 Chevy Cruze inside hood release cables broke. How can I get the hood open to replace?


Welcome Aboard!

@jblackburn @Ma v e n

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## ShannonEvans (Mar 16, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> @jblackburn @Ma v e n
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


Thank you


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Omg. I am glad I am not you.

If just the handle broke reach under and pull the cable manually. May need a pliers.

Otherwise may god have mercy on your soul.

A flathead screwdriver and patience. A mini Bluetooth camera may be useful.


----------



## ShannonEvans (Mar 16, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> Omg. I am glad I am not you.
> 
> If just the handle broke reach under and pull the cable manually. May need a pliers.
> 
> ...


At this point I wish I wasn’t me either lol.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

ShannonEvans said:


> At this point I wish I wasn’t me either lol.


Idk. You may have to drill.









Hood latch


Im feeling really stupid right now. I was trying to accomplish several things tonight on our 2013 chevy cruze. Started of changing the belt tensioner and belt. I got that finished and i moved onto installing the new hood latch. Installed the latch then shut the hood to see if that fuxed the...




www.cruzetalk.com





Basically drill holes to get to those 2 bolts. The cosmetic damage should be minimal.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

So did my video not post or???


----------



## ShannonEvans (Mar 16, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> So did my video not post or???


I don’t see it


----------



## ShannonEvans (Mar 16, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> So did my video not post or???


I see it now thanks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ShannonEvans said:


> I see it now thanks.


Make sure you come back and let us know what worked.


----------



## ShannonEvans (Mar 16, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Make sure you come back and let us know what worked.


I most definitely will. I’m taken somewhere Monday. Wish me luck lol


----------



## ShannonEvans (Mar 16, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Make sure you come back and let us know what worked.


So I’ve taken it to body shop today. We order cable , handle , and latch. They pulled up diagram of the car. They will try pulling carpet back and go through firewall or go through the grille. It won’t be this week but the following. I will update after we get this headache over with


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

A body shop will get it taken care of


----------



## ShannonEvans (Mar 16, 2021)

Great news! Hood fixed!!! They pulled carpet back and went through firewall to grab cable. Not too bad of a cost. Just wanted to update everyone. Thanks


----------



## Losmonroe11 (Aug 29, 2021)

How much did it cost? Having the same issue


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Losmonroe11 said:


> How much did it cost? Having the same issue


Take it to a body shop or two and ask for an estimate.


----------

